# ***OFFICIAL*** Gegard Mousasi vs. Muhammed Lawal Pre/Post Fight



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

*King Mo vs Mousasi: Lets be reality here*

All Mo has going for him is wrestling, even if he manages to get gayguard down he will probably be submitted.Mousasi also has much crisper striking and more power behind his punches.

Mo really has no business even being in this match at all if coker wasnt so desperate to fill up a card this fight wouldnt be happening now..

When mousasi wins are people really going to use this fight as confirmation that mousasi is elite? when mo is less skilled than babulu/sokojou/kang?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Why be so aggressive on the issue? 

King Mo is a solid, marketable prospect with no fear of Mousasi whatsoever. It's easy to say Mousasi will win hands down, but that is why it is a fight. We will see


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

how am i being aggressive lol


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

no no no, I'm just being a little sarcastic. I was just wondering why you wouldn't want to see such a good fight. Mousasi fights Goodridge and no one complains, but now he fights a guy 300x as dangerous and people say he doesn't deserve it. 

I'm stoked to watch King Mo always. 





red dragons


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I am not sure, that Mousasi will just walk through King Mo.. but if he does, then that would be another very impressive victory for him. 

The Wrestling background from King Mo could be a huge factor here. Mousasi doesn't have good enough TD defense to stop him.. but I don't believe Mo will stick to the obv. Gameplan! He will probably stand with him for quite some time, wich will be enough for Gegard :thumbsup:

I think thats a very dangerous fight for him!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I already think he is a top 5 LHW skillwise but even if he destroys Mo he still remains the toughest guy to judge on a p4p scale since the UFC has almost every top LHW signed. I really don't understand him signing with strikeforce unless it is just for the frequency of pay with fighting in dream as well. The LHW tournament he is entering is filled with guys he already beat.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Few things King Mo has going for him: 6-inch reach advantage, and I would argue more power; although Mousasi is a more technically sound striker. Mo swings wildly at times. And if Mo's wrestling can keep Mousasi's striking off guard ala GSP vs Alves, Hardy,etc, then this fight could get interesting.

Mo seems to be the trendy underdog pick on this card, and I don't rule out the possibility of him getting Mousasi in some potentially bad positions, but I think Gegard pulls it out based on his better overall skillset and experience.

If Mo goes in there and tries to box, I think he'll get tooled unless he lands a haymaker. But if he goes in and fights a smart fight focused around his grappling base, he can certainly be competitive.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Kreed said:


> All Mo has going for him is wrestling, even if he manages to get gayguard down he will probably be submitted.Mousasi also has much crisper striking and more power behind his punches.
> 
> Mo really has no business even being in this match at all if coker wasnt so desperate to fill up a card this fight wouldnt be happening now..
> 
> When mousasi wins are people really going to use this fight as confirmation that mousasi is elite? when mo is less skilled than babulu/sokojou/kang?


I think King Mo would beat the piss out of Sokojou... And his wrestling would put great threats against guys like Kang or Babulu.... I find this fight intersting, and yeah Mousasi has Way better hands but when it comes to power, all Mo has to do is get 1 lucky punch or a couple good clean GnP and its going to be over....

Will he get those shots, unlikely but im still interested to see it, especially for there selection of LHW's to choose from


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I am not sure, that Mousasi will just walk through King Mo.. but if he does, then that would be another very impressive victory for him.
> 
> The Wrestling background from King Mo could be a huge factor here. Mousasi doesn't have good enough TD defense to stop him.. but I don't believe Mo will stick to the obv. Gameplan! He will probably stand with him for quite some time, wich will be enough for Gegard :thumbsup:
> 
> I think thats a very dangerous fight for him!


Good shout, I don't think Mousasi will walk through Mo one bit, I think he'll win but i'm not sure how possibly decision or sub as I dont really see him ko ing MO.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

SJ said:


> no no no, I'm just being a little sarcastic. I was just wondering why you wouldn't want to see such a good fight. *Mousasi fights Goodridge and no one complains, but now he fights a guy 300x as dangerous and people say he doesn't deserve it. *


Unbias mma fans did complain that the fight was insignificant because goodridge was/is a has been that never was.Yet gegard fans actually gushed over the win like it was some impressive achievement :confused05:


BobbyCooper said:


> I am not sure, that Mousasi will just walk through King Mo.. *but if he does, then that would be another very impressive victory for him. *
> 
> *The Wrestling background from King Mo could be a huge factor here.* Mousasi doesn't have good enough TD defense to stop him.. but I don't believe Mo will stick to the obv. Gameplan! He will probably stand with him for quite some time, wich will be enough for Gegard :thumbsup:
> 
> I think thats a very dangerous fight for him!


Sorry but what good is Mo's wrestling going to be if gegard over powers him in the clinch? how does he even get that close when mousasi has the advantage in the standup as well..Perhaps he might take mousasi down but like I already stated mousasi has jujitzu..All mo can do is hold on for dear life, which wont be for very long..

Like I said how can mo's wrestling be such an advantage in the fight if he aint refined in other areas like his opponent clearly is? 

How can ppl say mousasi can hang with ufc elite in one breath then be impressed if he beats a relative prospect in another?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Kreed said:


> Unbias mma fans did complain that the fight was insignificant because goodridge was/is a has been that never was.Yet gegard fans actually gushed over the win like it was some impressive achievement :confused05:
> 
> Sorry but what good is Mo's wrestling going to be if gegard over powers him in the clinch? how does he even get that close when mousasi has the advantage in the standup as well..Perhaps he might take mousasi down but like I already stated mousasi has jujitzu..All mo can do is hold on for dear life, which wont be for very long..
> 
> Like I said how can mo's wrestling be such an advantage in the fight if he aint refined in other areas like his opponent clearly is?


Ummmm... Mousasi fans weren't celebrating that Goodridge victory. I seem to recall many pointing out it was a waste of a fight. (Just for a payday). 

And how is Mousasi going to "over power" Mo??? He may EXECUTE better in the clinch, but I don't see him overpowering Mo anywhere.

Mo's wrestling + 6inch reach advantage may keep Gegard's striking at bay. If Mo eats leg kicks like he did against Whitehead then he's in for trouble, but if he shoots instead... could get interesting. Or he'll get triangled :thumb03:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It is fairly evident by the way he crushes second and third tier guys he is a first tier LHW. The only thing to find out is where does he fit in amongst everyone else at that level.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

SigFig said:


> Mo anywhere.
> 
> Mo's wrestling + 6inch reach advantage may keep Gegard's striking at bay. If Mo eats leg kicks like he did against Whitehead then he's in for trouble, but if he shoots instead... could get interesting. Or he'll get triangled :thumb03:


Sorry but what good is mo's reach when he has such a flawed striking technique with very little power behind punches? Whitehead was basically a sitting duck and it took him a while to make him pay


osmium said:


> It is fairly evident by the way he crushes second and third tier guys he is a first tier LHW. The only thing to find out is where does he fit in amongst everyone else at that level.


This isnt that fight but i'm afraid once its said and done ppl will look at this win as further proof he can beat a shogun/machida


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Your questioning Mo's power is :sarcastic12::confused05:

Question his technique all you want.

And of course everyone knows and wants Mousasi to step it up, but for whatever reason he isn't. I'm disappointed myself. But he's young and is taking his good old time I guess, I dunno. That argument has been beaten do death already.

I hope Mousasi beats Mo as easily as you seem to assume he will.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Kreed said:


> Unbias mma fans did complain that the fight was insignificant because goodridge was/is a has been that never was.Yet gegard fans actually gushed over the win like it was some impressive achievement :confused05:Sorry but what good is Mo's wrestling going to be if gegard over powers him in the clinch? how does he even get that close when mousasi has the advantage in the standup as well..Perhaps he might take mousasi down but like I already stated mousasi has jujitzu..All mo can do is hold on for dear life, which wont be for very long..
> 
> Like I said how can mo's wrestling be such an advantage in the fight if he aint refined in other areas like his opponent clearly is?
> 
> How can ppl say mousasi can hang with ufc elite in one breath then be impressed if he beats a relative prospect in another?


A wrestler with bjj awareness is a grappler's worst nightmare, ask Frank Mir because the guy who man handled him on the ground has had less fights than King Mo.

Mousasi may well make light work of Mo, but Mo is such an athletically gifted fighter you just never know what might happen.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Hiro said:


> A wrestler with bjj awareness is a grappler's worst nightmare, ask Frank Mir because the guy who man handled him on the ground has had less fights than King Mo.


I hope u arent making some kind of comparisonbetween mo's inexperience and lesnar's.They could afford to throw lesnar into the frying pan because he has a distinct size/power advantage over the division.Mo doesnt have that.And what signs have you seen that has convinced you mo is a wrestler with bjj awareness


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Let's be reality! Reality be fun!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Kreed said:


> Sorry but what good is Mo's wrestling going to be if gegard over powers him in the clinch?


Mousasi aint overpowering ANYTHING, he has the technical factor in this fight, not the power... And plus with King Mo's WORLD CLASS wrestling will NOT be overpowered in any Clinch the SF LHW division has to offer....

I cant wait to see how Mousasi handles his power though, but i guarantee he has NEVER fought someone with even close to the wrestling level and take downs King Mo has to offer...

But the problem is, thats ALL King Mo has to offer....


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I would like to see Mousasi shut Mo's mouth, however I don't see that happening. Yes Mousasi has a solid ground game, great boxing, stays calm and composed - but his TDD isn't the best, regardless because when you're going against a world-class wrestler like Mo, you're TDD is meaningless. Not only that, but you have to remember that Mo has fought 4/6 fights at HW - and he has T/KO'd ALL FOUR of them, needless to say, he's got some serious power.

All I'm saying is that, Mo ain't much of an underdog and don't be surprised to see him connect and watch Mousasi crumble.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Gegard "The Dreamcatcher" Mousasi facing Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Vbookie: http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce-vbookie-betting/75219-muhammed-lawal-vs-gegard-mousasi.html


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Indestructibl3 said:


> I would like to see Mousasi shut Mo's mouth, however I don't see that happening. Yes Mousasi has a solid ground game, great boxing, stays calm and composed - but his TDD isn't the best, regardless because when you're going against a world-class wrestler like Mo, you're TDD is meaningless. Not only that, but you have to remember that Mo has fought 4/6 fights at HW - and he has T/KO'd ALL FOUR of them, needless to say, he's got some serious power.
> 
> All I'm saying is that, Mo ain't much of an underdog and don't be surprised to see him connect and watch Mousasi crumble.


Yep, I'm picking Mousasi because he's proved to be a near complete MMA fighter but Mo could pull a Sonnen and just out-wrestle with a little GnP while avoiding subs. Maybe if his gas tank is great, Mo could even finish Gegard in the later rounds.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I am not sure, that Mousasi will just walk through King Mo.. but if he does, then that would be another very impressive victory for him.
> 
> The Wrestling background from King Mo could be a huge factor here. Mousasi doesn't have good enough TD defense to stop him.. but I don't believe Mo will stick to the obv. Gameplan! He will probably stand with him for quite some time, wich will be enough for Gegard :thumbsup:
> 
> I think thats a very dangerous fight for him!


 
Agreed this isn't going to be a walk in the park and those who think it will might be surprised tonight....might be!!!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

It's 9:08 PM and I'm gonna say Mo takes this.....:thumbsup:


WTF...is that lil sheet of paper looking thing in the title of this post...I didnt put it there?????


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I wont be surprised to see Mo or Mousasi take this fight.

LOL at Mo's entrance, how pro-wrasslin' like! It reminds me of old 80's style wrestling. 

Damn those commericals!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

man they make their game look so horrible





STOKED FOR THIS FIGHT


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

ok its on ... i take musassi bu sub....


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

LOL @ some of the people in the crowd...the dude with the mullet was great!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Such a hard one to pick. Mousasi looked less than impressive against Sokky and Mo has never fought anyone close to this level, his biggest win is Mike Whitehead.

Mo is dropping some nasty GnP but Mousasi looks comfortable thus far.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Rd 1 to King Mo, but he looks unreasonably tired already


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Mo is gonna take the first round.......

he looks kinda gassed though.......


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

king mo is totally gassed


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

wow great 1st rnd.... king mo takes it....but i think he is gassed


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mousasi has brass balls to go into this fight with a game plan like that.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

king mo has to get that lucky punch at this point 

i hate to see guys gas out so fast


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Mo looks done already


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is like Franklin/Tito or Couture/Randleman, Mousasi is barely fighting the TD, he isn't wasting energy trying fight against Mo he is kinda moving with him and around him instead.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

he's taking so many unnecessary shots from the bottom. cmon Mo


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Mo is now officially getting tooled. Just shows the inadequacies and traps of the 10 point must. 19-19 draw at this point.


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

mousassi is a class above mo, shots reom the bottom.... ithink it will end in the 4rd


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Cant believe Gegard is doing this off his back...Mo needs to posture up!!!!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Mo isnt gonna last 5 rounds. 

Too gassed, he is gonna make a mistake and pay for it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Cant believe Gegard is doing this off his back...Mo needs to posture up!!!!


Mo has nothing left to posture up.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

His eye is shut, he's screwed.....glad I didnt bet this....take him down and do work...



EDIT:.yeah Toxic your right he is gassed....


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

i think moussasi has gassed too


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Wellll....despite being gassed, I got Mo ahead 2 rounds to 1. Mousasi will catch him, though.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i kinda thought gegard would sub him in the 3rd


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> Mo isnt gonna last 5 rounds.
> 
> Too gassed, he is gonna make a mistake and pay for it.


Thing is at this rate Mo is in control so he could steal the first 3 round. I mean top control is huge in the states and we are in a relatively inexperienced athletic commission state so who knows how the judges will score it. IMO Mo is gassed but Mousasi has to finish it now.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Mo takes the 3rd on my scorecard. Mousasi has a great gameplan and should put him away on the feet, but is not.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mousasi doing the mat-a-dope. It's time for Gegard to finish this fight.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I think Mo is winning, no? He might be gassed, but he is still dealing more damage and maintaining more control.



EDIT: yes, Mousasi shouldn't have a problem finishing him in 10 more mins.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I got MO havin 1 and 3....


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Both fighters are completely gassed. This is ugly.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Yea I got Mo taking all 3 rounds. 

Mousasi needs a stoppage.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Thing is at this rate Mo is in control so he could steal the first 3 round. I mean top control is huge in the states and we are in a relatively inexperienced athletic commission state so who knows how the judges will score it. IMO Mo is gassed but Mousasi has to finish it now.


I agree, you can never undervalue top control in America, it would not shock me if the judges gave Mo the first 3 rounds. Either way Mo needs to buy a treadmill


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I think I see Mousasi's gameplan, but Mo has not crumpled and gassed to quite the extent Mousasi was hoping for perhaps?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

One thing I do know now. These are probably the two best 205 fighters outside the UFC and the top 5 in the UFC would womp these two.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Toxic said:


> One thing I do know now. These are probably the two best 205 fighters outside the UFC and the top 5 in the UFC would womp these two.


I agree other than perhaps Hendo..

Mo may win this....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mo has to survive 5 minutes to leave the champ.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Wait so Gegard could tear through the UFC LHW division...............yeah....easily... :sarcastic12:


I've got MO up 3-1 taking 1,3 and 4, though some judges might give him all four because of the the takedowns.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anybody know of any live streaming sites on the internet. I'm stuck reading the live play by plays...lolz!!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> One thing I do know now. These are probably the two best 205 fighters outside the UFC and the top 5 in the UFC would womp these two.


 
THIS...is pretty ugly Bones Jones would wreck either one...IMO....:thumbsup:


LOL....he just said it comes down to who has the bigger gas tank....they are both out of gas alredy....


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

This is poor. Both guys gassed after the first round. Mosassi hasn;t been able to stuff a single takedown and then hasn't exactly busted a gut trying top get up from the bottom.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Rd 4 to Mo. Where is Gegard's elite striking? He needs a knockout now I think.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> One thing I do know now. These are probably the two best 205 fighters outside the UFC and the top 5 in the UFC would womp these two.


oh yeah no doubt, the fact they both gassed as early as they did right there is something the top of the guys in the UFC wouldn't do healthy. Mousasi def needs a stoppage, hes TDD looks pathetic in this fight.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

end this misery, please!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Mo needs some more cardio, that is all. The guy is a prodigy, he's only been training for 2 years.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Gegard is gassed. Gegard would make a good MW, but a big bunch of the UFC LHW's would wreck him. King Mo would get demolished.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mo's gonna win this shit.....I should have bet.....winning credits from a fight like this is weak though....


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

please ko him now moussasi


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No asking for streams or giving them away guys.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Mo has a ton of heart. The guy was gassed during the first round, but has won every round so far.....

Great TD's also. 

Mousasi needs to do something!!!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Mo's gonna win this shit.....I should have bet.....winning credits from a fight like this is weak though....


I wish I had bet more now........

HOLY SHIT LOOK AT MO'S EYE DAMN!!!!

I sense a miracle Gegard upkick FTW.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Interesting how the commentators were bagging on Mo for the first couple rounds, assuming this fight was just to boost the profile of Mousasi. They even said that if he got Mousasi's back he wouldn't know what to do with it. Now they've changed their tune a little bit.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

MOUSASI is screwed -1 for illegal up kick


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't believe it 

king mo was sooo gassed i figured gegard had him easy after round 1


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fights over without a K/O....


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

You;d hardly think Mousasi was in his fight the way he carries himself. Not the demeanour of a fighter.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Cmon Mo!!!!!!! One More Minute!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

King Mo strikeforce LHW champ.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow, totally unimpressed with Mousasi.

Not blown away by Mo by any means either, but considering the experience gap, more impressed with him than the vastly overrated Mousasi.

Congrats Mo.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I wish I had bet more now........
> 
> HOLY SHIT LOOK AT MO'S EYE DAMN!!!!
> 
> *I sense a miracle Gegard upkick FTW*.


 
Whoa....


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Impressed didnt think Mo was gonna win this. 

40 seconds left......


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So where are all the guys that said Gegard would tear up the UFC LHW division now?


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Mo has certainly earned it.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeahhh!!!!!!!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

done son


didnt think mo had it in him


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bet Mousasi is happy he signed that new contract before the fight now.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

say what? lol


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Not imbressed by either guy's performance


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Gay fight. Yeah fair play to Mo, but he's done near nothing other than get takedowns.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow, gratz to King Mo.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Both of these guys need to hit the gym. Props to Mo for keeping it together and scoring all those takedowns.


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

Wtf...


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Mousasi just got badly outworked. It's like he wasn't even trying to get up after any of the take downs.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Both are gatekeepers in the UFC, sorry.

Not that I'm anti-Strikeforce, but damn.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a big problem with a guy who essentially did 1/12th the damage of his opponent winning a fight but whatever. As long as you have stupid guidelines like octagon control that is going to happen and you need to have gameplans to account for that.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> It's 9:08 PM and I'm gonna say Mo takes this.....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> WTF...is that lil sheet of paper looking thing in the title of this post...I didnt put it there?????


 

*cough*:confused05:


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Boring fight. I'm disappointed in Mousasi. Where is his hunger? *yawn*


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't wanna turn this into a UFC vs. SF thing here but i dont just see the top LHW's wrecking Gegard I would pick guys like Randy, Bader and it's possible even Tito to beat him if he fought and performed the way he did tonight. Not impressed by either man, cardio cardio cardio for both guys.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Kreed said:


> Like I said how can mo's wrestling be such an advantage in the fight if he aint refined in other areas like his opponent clearly is?
> 
> How can ppl say mousasi can hang with ufc elite in one breath then be impressed if he beats a relative prospect in another?


LOL! Interesting


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

**** this shit i didnt sleep i could see this fight

now i havent slept, couldnt find a stream and mousasi lost **** this


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

all hail the king!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Good fight.

Mo really impressed me. 

Mousasi just couldnt do much. 

King Mo's eye is closed shut. Damn.......


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

osmium said:


> I have a big problem with a guy who essentially did 1/12th the damage of his opponent winning a fight but whatever. As long as you have stupid guidelines like octagon control that is going to happen and you need to have gameplans to account for that.


Do you honestly think Mousasi won that?


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Didn;t Mousassi say he wante to fight HW too? The guy looks undersized at LHW as it is.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Shoegazer said:


> Both are gatekeepers in the UFC, sorry.
> 
> Not that I'm anti-Strikeforce, but damn.


Indeed, they get worked by the top 4-5 UFC LHW's pretty soundly IMHO.

Dan Henderson is the best LHW in Strikeforce.raise01:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Props to Mo for winning but WTF was up with Gegard??? Tired him out- which he did early and then do nothing to capitalize on it and just let him take down over and over again without ever taking advantage of the stand up?

I'm dumbfounded by Mousasi's performance tonight- simply wow. 

Congrats to Mo he regained his second wind and just did what he needed to do.

Wow- totally at a loss over Gegard's performance.


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

that fight was garbage. take downs are scored way too much points.. king mo blows haha..that was boring fight


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

fedor is going down next. mark my word


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

That was just sad, oh well it was free.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I wonder if Gegard knew he was in a fight tonight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm rooting for SF to make it as much as the next guy, but this was just an ugly fight, and not in the good way. Mo was content to lay and pray, and Gegard was content to sit back and allow it to happen. No idea what his game plan was, but he obviously checked out. I don't see how people could be saying 'Bring on Anderson Silva' after that performance. And as for Mo... new champion, but hardly a championship worthy performance. He's just lucky Gegard decided to gift him that belt by not fighting in the later rounds. Neither of these guys looked like a champion tonight, and again, as much as I'm rooting for SF, both would get their asses handed to them in the UFC LHW division.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

scratch mousasi off my list.


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

i wasn't impressed by either fighter tonight, but especially mousasi. dude had zero takedown defense.

i agree that they are both nothing more than gatekeepers in the ufc, though.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Kreed said:


> I hope u arent making some kind of comparisonbetween mo's inexperience and lesnar's.They could afford to throw lesnar into the frying pan because he has a distinct size/power advantage over the division.Mo doesnt have that.And what signs have you seen that has convinced you mo is a wrestler with bjj awareness


LOL what's that? 

Size doesn't matter, just ask King Mo.

I backed Mo in other threads and picked him on vbookie :thumb02:


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

What a disappointing performance by Mousasi tonight.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Its like Gegard didn't even show up for this fight. He did nothing except swing punches off of his back. Only one time did he try to explode up and get back to his feet. He had the same TDD as Dan Hardy. Gegard does have some skill but his "relaxed" mentality is not working like it does for Fedor. He just doesn't pull the trigger and exert when he needs to. Definitely needs a shift in training and mentality.


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

i guess if u can take ur opp. down n lay there the whole time u can win every fight...sooo boring n shit scoring...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Post #3....:thumbsup:



http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce...mousasi-vs-muhammed-lawal-pre-post-fight.html


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm rooting for SF to make it as much as the next guy, but this was just an ugly fight, and not in the good way. Mo was content to lay and pray, and Gegard was content to sit back and allow it to happen. No idea what his game plan was, but he obviously checked out. I don't see how people could be saying 'Bring on Anderson Silva' after that performance. And as for Mo... new champion, but hardly a championship worthy performance. He's just lucky Gegard decided to gift him that belt by not fighting in the later rounds. Neither of these guys looked like a champion tonight, and again, as much as I'm rooting for SF, both would get their asses handed to them in the UFC LHW division.


Yeah agreed, people saying he could beat Anderson looks like a foolish assessment at this point. UFC LHW division is a freaking shark pool of tough guys, and alot of great wrestler's with way better cardio than Mo.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

For those that thought that fight was boring Jake Shields is up next!!!

I thought that was a decent fight.

I am kinda disappointed with Mousasi, he didnt really try to do much and fought off his back for too long.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

If Henderson takes out Shields tonight there is no doubt in my mind he's taking both the MW and LHW belts.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Championship fight and both guys are gassed after 2 rounds? Ridiculous...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man I got stuck reading the play by plays...from the sounds of it was a snooze fest. They should implement a rule with amount of damage inflicted. That should be considered to an extent. Makes me wonder sometimes how the fighter who's clearly more beat up gets the win by doing take downs and not capitalizing on it.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

The worst damned fight I've seen in a long time. F*CK Mousasi!!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

JimmyJames said:


> For those that thought that fight was boring Jake Shields is up next!!!
> 
> I thought that was a decent fight.
> 
> I am kinda disappointed with Mousasi, he didnt really try to do much and fought off his back for too long.


Shields is fighting Hendo last man, Aoki and Gilbert are next.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

It's like Mousasi never woke up and decided to sleepwalk through the fight. It looked like he popped a few valiums before the fight or something.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

the op got owned, people need to realize aside from skills some fighters have a physical and athletically abilities that can't be taught. King Mo has unreal power at lhw. He is the second coming of rampage.


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

MHughesbestever said:


> i guess if u can take ur opp. down n lay there the whole time u can win every fight...sooo boring n shit scoring...


i thought the scoring was 100% accurate. i had it scored 49-45 for mo, too. yeah, he did lay and pray a lot, but he also got a ton of takedowns and did do a little damage at times, and other than the second round, mousasi did absolutely nothing.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Mousasi should not even be sniffing a top-10 LHW ranking after this.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Freelancer said:


> What a disappointing performance by Mousasi tonight.:thumbsdown:


he was never that good to begin with. Mo isnt that god either but I find him entertaining...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

NotDylan said:


> Do you honestly think Mousasi won that?


Without octagon control factoring into the scoring yes hands down he lost maybe 1 round in that fight. With the way the sport is currently scored in north america Gegard obviously lost and he should have known that and tried to get it standing in 3-5.

Gegard is a top 10 LHW he just had a stupid ass gameplan he didn't look gassed to me at all. I love how everyone over reacts to every fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

See ya'll in the next fight thread.....:thumbsup: Tomatoes time....


EDIT @ osmium...WOW!!!!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

... and what did I say? King Mo is the new SF LHW champ!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

DropKick said:


> If Henderson takes out Shields tonight there is no doubt in my mind he's taking both the MW and LHW belts.


Amen to that.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Freelancer said:


> What a disappointing performance by Mousasi tonight.:thumbsdown:


I agree, he fought with a horrible gameplan or Mo just took him out of it. But he just didnt seem to try anything........ very disappointing.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

vilify said:


> fedor is going down next. mark my word


Agreed but Fedor weighs alot less than the guys who will mess him up. Gegard has been severely overrated on this forum, he gassed and was too weak to do anything in the later rounds. Alot of people predicted this but I thought mousasi could pull it off. It wasnt long ago some people were saying mousasi would beat anderson silva. lol


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

MHughesbestever said:


> i guess if u can take ur opp. down n lay there the whole time u can win every fight...sooo boring n shit scoring...



Can't blame the guy who dictates the fight and not give any to the one who lets them do it.

Gegard wanted to get him into deep waters and he's one who gassed you can't blame Mo for doing what everyone knew was his best weapon. The fault lies with Gegard IMO.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> Without octagon control factoring into the scoring yes hands down he lost maybe 1 round in that fight. With the way the sport is currently scored in north america Gegard obviously lost and he should have known that and tried to get it standing in 3-5.


.........I don't even know where to start.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Walker said:


> Can't blame the guy who dictates the fight and not give any to the one who lets them do it.
> 
> Gegard wanted to get him into deep waters and he's one who gassed you can't blame Mo for doing what everyone knew was his best weapon. The fault lies with Gegard IMO.


This^^^

Gegard's gameplan was sound, his ability was not.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

lol at all the comments of snoozefest mo's tactic was no different than lesnar and gsp's.But its entertaining when they do it huh?



haters going to hate, dont be mad just because your favourite guy lost


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

vilify said:


> fedor is going down next. mark my word


wtf this has to do with anything


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

i cant beleive moussasi didnt try the flying knee at the end of the fight.... the last few takedowns were so obvious....

i still like moussasi, king mo is just a boring wrestler that cant finish.....the more wrestlers getting into mma the boaring it gets.....:confused03:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> I thought that was a decent fight.


I was enjoying it, as well... for the first couple of rounds when I actually thought Gegard's game plan was to allow the takedowns and wear Mo out, exploding for a potential knockout when the opportunity arose. He was scoring some impressive strikes off of his back. But then it became apparent that the tide was turning... despite Mo's being tired, Gegard completely checked out. No submission attempts despite being on his back for the final three rounds. No scrambling. No semblance of take down defence. It's like the announcer said... it's almost as though Gegard was uncertain about how he wanted to fight.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

The problem with Mousasi imho is that he doesn't fight top competition. Sokodjou and Babalu just aren't gonna cut it. King Mo didn't look like a world beater by any stretch of the imagination but their's at least 10 guys in the UFC LHW divison that I would safely bet on to beat Mousasi. He needs to go to the UFC and fight the best consistantly if he wants to improve as a fighter and become one of the best in the world.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Post #3....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce...mousasi-vs-muhammed-lawal-pre-post-fight.html


Feels good doesn't it? King Mo is for real, been saying it for a while.

Did Mousasi stuff one take down? Even the singles that looked hopeless always ended up in Mousasi being on his back. King Mo's wrestling is the shit.


1st post: http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce/75325-mousasi-re-signs-2-year-deal-strikeforce-2.html#post1163543

The OP of this thread also has a post on that page at the bottom slating King Mo lol


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Kreed said:


> lol at all the comments of snoozefest mo's tactic was no different than lesnar and gsp's.But its entertaining when they do it huh?
> 
> 
> 
> haters going to hate, dont be mad just because your favourite guy lost


Because Brock has won all of his fights via five round decision.

Oh, wait... he's won many by TKO. I guess we know why you're red.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I was enjoying it, as well... for the first couple of rounds when I actually thought Gegard's game plan was to allow the takedowns and wear Mo out, exploding for a potential knockout when the opportunity arose. He was scoring some impressive strikes off of his back. But then it became apparent that the tide was turning... despite Mo's being tired, Gegard completely checked out. No submission attempts despite being on his back for the final three rounds. No scrambling. No semblance of take down defence. It's like the announcer said... it's almost as though Gegard was uncertain about how he wanted to fight.


I agree 100%. Great post.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Feels good doesn't it? King Mo is for real, been saying it for a while.
> 
> Did Mousasi stuff one take down? Even the singles that looked hopeless always ended up in Mousasi being on his back. King Mo's wrestling is the shit.


Watch out for tyron woodley that dude is a star in the making.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Does the Mousasi hype train end here? Or at the very least, will people stop considering him a huge threat to Machida and Silva?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Rusko said:


> wtf this has to do with anything


Not much. I just felt like saying it :thumbsup:

but I do think Gegard and Fedor have been massively overrated by guys on this forum and it feels good to watch them eat dust.:thumb02:


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Mo didn't just wrestle, he was working hard for GnP, ended up gassing some but he didn't just LnP until the later rounds. I think we will be seeing a lot of people finished by Mo in the future.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Nick_V03 said:


> Does the Mousasi hype train end here? Or at the very least, will people stop considering him a huge threat to Machida and Silva?


The hype train just slows down. Mousasi is only 24 years old, this loss doesnt mean much in the long run. 

I still think he is a threat to the best at LHW. Just not tonight.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Championship fight and both guys are gassed after 2 rounds? Ridiculous...


2 rounds? That generous, both guys were gone after the first i thought.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> the op got owned, people need to realize aside from skills some fighters have a physical and athletically abilities that can't be taught. King Mo has unreal power at lhw. *He is the second coming of rampage*.


He needs to work on that standup if he plans to go far..And I dont see how I got owned can you categorically say Mo thoroughly beat mousasi? it was basically a l&p affair.Props to Mo for doing his thing on no gas tank but this fight said more about Mousasi, he really isnt that great or as smart of a fighter as ppl assumed


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

The Dude Abides said:


> 2 rounds? That generous, both guys were gone after the first i thought.


This was a pretty big fight for both guys so cut them some slack will ya?:thumb02:


all hail the king!


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> The hype train just slows down. Mousasi is only 24 years old, this loss doesnt mean much in the long run.
> 
> I still think he is a threat to the best at LHW. Just not tonight.


Exactly what I was going to say. I agree with whoever said earlier that he needs to get to the UFC asap. Fighters will rise to the level of their competition. Same with everything.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Gegard's skills looked really good everywhere except takedown defense(which everyone knew from his earlier fights) he just didn't do the right things to win and I really have no idea what he was thinking in the fourth especially.


----------



## b_wad (Apr 18, 2010)

No business in this fight ? Why because he won ?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

The Dude Abides said:


> 2 rounds? That generous, both guys were gone after the first i thought.


Well I thought Mo was gassed after the first, Gegard more like a round and a half Either way, you'd think they'd come into the fight in better shape knowing it could go five rounds...Dissapointed more than anything.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Kreed said:


> He needs to work on that standup if he plans to go far..And I dont see how I got owned can you categorically say Mo thoroughly beat mousasi? it was basically a l&p affair.Props to Mo for doing his thing on no gas tank but this fight said more about Mousasi, he really isnt that great or as smart of a fighter as ppl assumed


He does need to work on his stand-up for sure, but I think he's getting a bum wrap tagging him with LnP....he was very active early on and maintained some activity throughout, plus it wasn't against a can or anything so he really had to work.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiro said:


> Feels good doesn't it? King Mo is for real, been saying it for a while.
> 
> Did Mousasi stuff one take down? Even the singles that looked hopeless always ended up in Mousasi being on his back. King Mo's wrestling is the shit.
> 
> ...


 
Nice...repped...:thumbsup:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

guam68 said:


> Exactly what I was going to say. I agree with whoever said earlier that he needs to get to the UFC asap. Fighters will rise to the level of their competition. Same with everything.


I'm not sure if that applies in MMA. 

I think by the time Rampage, forest, shogun and rashad get done with him he'll be damaged goods.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

b_wad said:


> No business in this fight ? Why because he won ?


this is MMA son sometimes mat serra/gsp happens does that mean serra had any business being in the cage with gsp? NO

Mo had a better gameplan and used it to perfection, moasasi was/is the more skilled fighter he just lacked that contingency plan when fatigue set in


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

osmium said:


> Gegard's skills looked really good everywhere except takedown defense(which everyone knew from his earlier fights) he just didn't do the right things to win and I really have no idea what he was thinking in the fourth especially.


Yeah, his game-plan confused me too. Even worse than BJ just coasting in rounds 4/5 vs Edgar because Gegard was clearly behind in the score-cards.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

vilify said:


> I'm not sure if that applies in MMA.
> 
> I think by the time Rampage, forest, shogun and rashad get done with him he'll be damaged goods.


How would Forrest beat him?


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

osmium said:


> How would Forrest beat him?


You beat me to it......


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Kreed said:


> this is MMA son sometimes mat serra/gsp happens does that mean serra had any business being in the cage with gsp? NO
> 
> Mo had a better gameplan and used it to perfection, moasasi was/is the more skilled fighter he just lacked that contingency plan when fatigue set in


 

I think your kinda reeling from Gegard's actions....or lack of....


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

The way Gegards TDD looked tonight I'd bet Forrest would beat him by gnp.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> You beat me to it......


 
Forrest beat Rampage and Shogun.....:thumbsup: people forget fast....


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Forrest beat Rampage and Shogun.....:thumbsup: people forget fast....


You ain't lyin:thumb02:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

ufc4life said:


> i cant beleive moussasi didnt try the flying knee at the end of the fight.... the last few takedowns were so obvious....
> 
> i still like moussasi, *king mo is just a boring wrestler that cant finish*.....the more wrestlers getting into mma the boaring it gets.....:confused03:


I think the 6 guys that King Mo KO'ed would disagree with you!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Forrest beat Rampage and Shogun.....:thumbsup: people forget fast....


I remember........ I didnt think he won the Rampage fight and this is a different Shogun that he beat to the one we are seeing recently. 

But I get what you are saying.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Kreed said:


> this is MMA son sometimes mat serra/gsp happens does that mean serra had any business being in the cage with gsp? NO
> 
> Mo had a better gameplan and used it to perfection, moasasi was/is the more skilled fighter he just lacked that contingency plan when fatigue set in


Flash KOs do not compare to 5 round decisions. What gameplan from Mousasi going to stop King Mo's takedowns? He's a better fighter, simple as that.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> How would Forrest beat him?


Forest is bigger/stronger with better cardio and I could certainly see him gnp'ing him for a TKO. I've been a bit suspicious of Gegard ever since the Sokky fight. He's just not at the level a lot of you think he's at.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Because Brock has won all of his fights via five round decision.
> 
> Oh, wait... he's won many by TKO. I guess we know why you're red.


whether he finshes fights or not he still goes into fights with the same tactic, which is the point. I didnt hear anyone complaining when he fought herring.I also never heard a peep from fans when gsp fought kos, fitch and alves 

The fact that you felt the need to harp about my status sort of shows you cant formulate a constructive argument. Its like "I cant think of what to say, I know I'll just call him troll"


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Flash KOs do not compare to 5 round decisions. What gameplan from Mousasi going to stop King Mo's takedowns? He's a better fighter, simple as that.


he fought a better fight, today..overall gegard is a better fighter, simple as that.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Kreed said:


> He needs to work on that standup if he plans to go far..And I dont see how I got owned can you categorically say Mo thoroughly beat mousasi? it was basically a l&p affair.Props to Mo for doing his thing on no gas tank but this fight said more about Mousasi, he really isnt that great or as smart of a fighter as ppl assumed


Yeah that was some good clinch work from Mousasi.....




Hiro said:


> LOL what's that?
> 
> Size doesn't matter, just ask King Mo.
> 
> I backed Mo in other threads and picked him on vbookie :thumb02:


Lol Yeah me too i put a good amount on king Mo in Vbookie


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Strikeforce thread gets derailed by UFC junk. :thumbsdown:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

vilify said:


> Forest is bigger/stronger with better cardio and I could certainly see him gnp'ing him for a TKO. I've been a bit suspicious of Gegard ever since the Sokky fight. He's just not at the level a lot of you think he's at.


Haha what did you see Gegard's defensive guard Mo is 5000 times the wrestler Forrest is and hits harder. Forrest would try to brawl with Gegard and get his ass handed to him.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

osmium said:


> Haha what did you see Gegard's defensive guard Mo is 5000 times the wrestler Forrest is and hits harder. Forrest would try to brawl with Gegard and get his ass handed to him.


I completely agree.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Kreed said:


> whether he finshes fights or not he still goes into fights with the same tactic, which is the point. I didnt hear anyone complaining when he fought herring.I also never heard a peep from fans when gsp fought kos, fitch and alves


Lesnar delivered a five round beating to Herring in that single fight. There was no semblance of lay and pray. I've no issue with Mo coming out like he did in the first and laying down some nasty ground and pound. But the last three rounds? That wasn't ground and pound, nor was it advancing position. It was outright lay and pray, because he was gassed. That you feel the need to bring up GSP just shows your bias. I've seen you in other threads... taking every opportunity you can to knock the man. Don't expect everyone to swallow your BS when it's so much easier to call you on it. 



> The fact that you felt the need to harp about my status sort of shows you cant formulate a constructive argument. Its like "I cant think of what to say, I know I'll just call him troll


I get so tired of you guys in the red... 'Oh, my status means nothing to me'... 'Oh, can't you think of anything better than commenting about my bar?' I can think of many constructive things to say, but you're not really worth the time in that regard. Your posts are a headache to read. You reach, and you reach constantly... comparing any of Brock's performances to what we just saw from Mo is completely ignorant and a fallacy. From what I can tell, you try to stir up trouble, and obviously feed off of attention. As you yourself said, you're a troll. And a bit of a dolt.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> Haha what did you see Gegard's defensive guard Mo is 5000 times the wrestler Forrest is and hits harder. Forrest would try to brawl with Gegard and get his ass handed to him.


I think Mo's sloppy style and being gassed made Moussasi's guard look even better than it is.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah that was some good clinch work from Mousasi....


Was this an attempt at a joke? :confused05: most of the fight was spent in gayguards guard on the ground and he did more damage to Mo in one rd than mo did to him the whole fight.There was barely any clinching at all


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

When are people going to realize that MMA is not only a contact sport but a chess match as well. Mo's gameplan wasn't visually exciting but it did help him get the victory over Gegard. He played it smart, stuck to his strengths, and became the new Strikeforce champion for it. In the end its all that matters.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, my friend... I appreciate a good ground game as much as the next guy. But there's nothing impressive about what Mo did in the championship rounds. That Gegard somehow managed to do even less warrants a title in its own right. If that's the champion he wants to be, then hey... more power to the guy. Second rate performances means second rate champion.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

lolololololol. I win. neener neener


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

FrankMir20 said:


> he fought a better fight, today..overall gegard is a better fighter, simple as that.


He has wrestling that Gegard cannot hang with, and is able to neurtralise bjj while on top.

All that in his 7th fight less than 2 years after starting MMA. 

= better fighter


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Kreed said:


> Was this an attempt at a joke? :confused05: most of the fight was spent in gayguards guard on the ground and he did more damage to Mo in one rd than mo did to him the whole fight.There was barely any clinching at all


Yeah taht was a joke actually, kinda like ur insight on the fight, i said that in sarcasm because the clinch or all that didn't even matter, that was almost to sweet!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

so who else can challenge mo in that division? Hendo?


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

In the second round Mousasi did some really good shit from guard (all the judges gave him that round I believe); he was relatively active from guard throughout but still lost pretty decisively. I don't think Gegard would be hopeless in a rematch (in reality you'd have to favor Mo again though) but man he's gotta fix his takedown defense.

In fairness he might have sorta pulled guard (to a degree anyway; more emphasis on just getting some shots in as he was being taken down as opposed to trying to make sure that he _wasn't_ taken down) to a degree in hopes that Mo would get gassed later.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah taht was a joke actually, *kinda like ur insight on the fight*, i said that in sarcasm because the clinch or all that didn't even matter, that was almost to sweet!


so you dont think most of the fight was spent with mo in guyguards guard? :confused05:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

This fight was about how I saw it, Mo's wrestling was way underrated, came in and controlled it gsp style.


----------



## Omar_Shogun (Mar 17, 2010)

*Mousasi, Lawal, and Hendo need gym memberships; Aoki sucks ...*

Here is my take on tonight's event, in order of the fights.


*Mousasi versus Lawal*


Both fighters have terrible cardio (they both looked like Shogun vs Coleman by the second round)


Forget about the takedowns - Mousasi wasn't even impressive on his feet (too predictable, poor defense)


Either Mousasi has a vicegrip guard, or Lawal is terrible at advancing position and causing damage from the top


I would like to see a rematch (it isn't like Strikeforce has many options ...)


*Melendez versus Aoki*


Aoki looked a lot like Gomi tonight (overhyped Japanese fighter with pathetic standup skills)


I was really disappointed at how inactive Aoki was from his guard; maybe somebody forgot to tell him that was his only way of winning


Melendez should not have made us wait twenty-five minutes to turn up the heat


Melendez would definitely be competitive in the UFC's lightweight division


*Shields versus Henderson*


The only reason Dan Henderson didn't win by second round KO is because he was gassed for the last twenty-two minutes of the fight


How the **** is Shields a welterweight?


Shields showed his vulnerability in the first round ... I could still hear the opening bell whilst he got dropped


Shields' ground and pound is used in some traditional Chinese medicines to cure headaches ... yeah, that was kinda random


*(Mayhem) Miller versus Twelve Fat Cornermen*


Miller has to work on his takedown defense before getting a rematch with Shields; he was taken down pretty easily by that mob


I thought the stoppage was early; the twelve fat cornermen didn't leave a scratch on Miller ... no way it should have been stopped, by security no less


Am I right, guys?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

LMAO at the (Mayhem) Miller versus Twelve Fat Cornermen comments epic stuff.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

That was the last fight on both Gilbert and Shield's contracts right? I'd love to see Gilbert in the UFC I think he is equal to Kenny. BJ would beat the **** out of him but he would still be a great addition.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

aerius said:


> It's like Mousasi never woke up and decided to sleepwalk through the fight. It looked like he popped a few valiums before the fight or something.


maybe he was *caught* in a *dream* :laugh:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

All this fight showed me is was Mousasi and Mo are both overrated (Mousasi more so). I wasn't impressed with either. Both had a below average gas take. Mo had some good take downs but many were the easiest take downs I have ever seen. Mousasi did close to nothing standing. Mousasi cannot hang with the top 5 of the UFC and Mo needs to improve his cardio. Crappy fight of 2 guys gassing after 1.5 rounds and never showing that much offense besides Mo's take downs.


----------



## ronbourgh (Jan 8, 2009)

> *(Mayhem) Miller versus Twelve Fat Cornermen*
> 
> 
> Miller has to work on his takedown defense before getting a rematch with Shields; he was taken down pretty easily by that mob
> ...


I don't know -- i had Miller winning this win by majority decision


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

How is king mo overated? when everyone with a braincell knows hes a prospect with crazy potential? its only fairweather idiot that assume hes a world beater


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

That cornermen stuff got me lol.


----------



## daeyeth (Nov 19, 2009)

Kreed said:


> How is king mo overated? when everyone with a braincell knows *hes a prospect with crazy potential?* its only fairweather idiot that assume hes a world beater


Buddy, you are backtracking so fast your tripping over your own feet. You're trying to pretend as if the guy that ran his mouth earlier wasn't you or as if this result wasn't surprising to you. Let's revisit what you said...



Kreed said:


> Mo really has no business even being in this match at all...mo is less skilled than babulu/sokojou/kang


*You* were the one that was saying King Mo was overrated. If everyone's saying he's good and you're saying he's not, that means you think he's overrated.

Props to all the ppl in this thread who weren't as ignorant as you and actually predicted spot on what would happen. Everyone (*except you*) said that Mousasi had mediocre TDD and that King Mo's wrestling could beat him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mousasi proved that he can't hang in the UFC at least not now. It is hard to even rank him in the top 10. His stand up was crap. His punches were weak. The guy was so unimpressive.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

OMG guys.. I just can't believe how quickly Mousasi ran out of gas  Where was his cardio?? He looked so horrible after the second round. He couldn't even throw a straight punch anymore.. still can't believe this!

And Gegard's TDD was even worse then I thought! Ok Mo is a great Wrestler and I didn't expected him to defend a lot of TD, but come on at least 1 or 2 Gegard. That was such a bad performance.. 

Both ran out gas, like amateurs :thumbsdown: That was a shame of a title fight! I am still shocked..

Mousasi will come back a lot stronger. And I have no doupt, that he will ever gas like that again.

PS: Nice Call CC :thumbsup:


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Props to him. Wanted to see him win, but didn't think he'd survive Mousasi standing up enough to get those takedowns.

Still a fan of both fighters, dope!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I said when this fight was announced that king mo was going to pull off the huge upset. Mo is a scary prospect, he needs to work on not gassing so much after the TD's and obviously his stand up, although he was even doing well on the feet against gegard.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

he's an average version of rampage. i like him !


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

WhiteWolf said:


> This fight reminded me alot of Marquardt vs. Sonnen.
> Sonnen and King Mo both took some heavy, heavy shots, but used their wrestling to stay in dominant positions and control the fight for the most part. I thought Marquardt took round 3 from Sonnen, and I thoguht that Gegard won rounds 1 & 2 against Lawal before he gassed. Lawal fought smart and outpositioned Mousasi and isolated his weakness, just like Sonnen did to Marquardt.


Just that Nate and Sonnen were actually in awesome fighting shape! Mousasi and Mo looked like.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

daeyeth said:


> Buddy, you are backtracking so fast your tripping over your own feet. You're trying to pretend as if the guy that ran his mouth earlier wasn't you or as if this result wasn't surprising to you. Let's revisit what you said...
> 
> 
> 
> *You* were the one that was saying King Mo was overrated. If everyone's saying he's good and you're saying he's not, that means you think he's overrated.


When did I ever say king mo was overated? its like you have no reading comprehension or maybe you feel the need to reach just to shape your argument..Its possible to think Mo is a prospect with crazy potential but at the same time call a spade a spade and admit he doesnt have the tools right now=SHOULDNT BE IN A CAGE WITH MORE WELL ROUNDED UPPER LEVEL FIGHTERS.The only thing I got terribly wrong was mousasi's level...

He dodged a bullet on saturday but how did he look, gassing in the first round.Dictating the pace and being in a dominate position yet still receiving more damage from his opponent from the bottom? that is azz backwards.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

STILL?!?!?!?!? 


Mo wins!!!  bow down


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Heh, there goes the Mousasi hype-train then. Glad he's re-signed with SF now. He can continue to waste his time fighting in DREAM tournaments providing no challenge, moving between 27 different weight classes and fighting nothing fighters in SF's LHW division.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Am I the only one who didn't think Mo won? Not trying to create a big debate, just asking out of interest.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Am I the only one who didn't think Mo won? Not trying to create a big debate, just asking out of interest.


Per the current scoring system in North America, Mo won.

He got fuct up. But he won. It's that simple.


ps. It's pretty funny seeing the experts come out to criticize Mousasi after the fact... Very sherdog-ish of y'all...


(I wish Mousasi would stick to MW, but he's said he has trouble cutting to 185. Seems he'll get overpowered by strong grapplers at 205, and sh*t, maybe even 185 grapplers based on that p*ss poor TDD he showed Saturday...)


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I always thought that a Wrestler could really give him a lot of trouble. He was never known for good TDD! 

But the thing wich really shocked me was is terrible cardio! I mean he couldn't even throw one straight punch anymore after the second round.. really embarrassing for a guy who has been into over 30 MMA fights.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Am I the only one who didn't think Mo won? Not trying to create a big debate, just asking out of interest.


Mo absolutely won that fight even without the 1 point reduction to Moussasi.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Gotta say, I'm really surprised. I really though Mousasi would embarrass Mo, just totally outclass him. But Lawal obviously trained hard, prepared well and came to fight. Good for him.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

I keep waiting to hear that Mousassi had an injury or was sick or something he just didnt look the same to me not even when he was fresh for all of one round


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

grnlt said:


> I keep waiting to hear that Mousassi had an injury or was sick or something *he just didnt look the same to me* not even when he was fresh for all of one round


I really despise when people say that. People use it every time their favorite fighter loses:angry06: 
But anyways Congrats to Mo.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

saw this one coming....

stop wasting time fighting cans on short notice and train and fight high calibre guys all the time...

not top p4p. not top 5. not top 10.

loads of potential and still a critical area to improve on.... one that will get exposed time and time again by elite wrestlers.

the blueprints out and Gegard really needs to show more energy and make some improvements.

I really like Mo. I knew he trained with Big Nog extensively and heard rumors he didnt get subbed once. Kid has wrestling that is top notch but obv needs to work hard on his transitions and his standup.

both guys cardio was embarrassing for a championship fight.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> I really despise when people say that. People use it every time their favorite fighter loses:angry06:
> But anyways Congrats to Mo.


Did I say anywhere in my post Mousassi was my favorite fighter? Because hes not in my list of favorite fighters but thanks for letting us know what the crystal ball you have said but obviously it doesnt work. Not taking anything away from Mo I was just saying ive seen lots of Mousasis fights and ive never seen him look that flat.


----------

